# Beretta 92A1 locked up



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cleared gun and rotated disassembly lever to 6 o'clock. Slide moved 1/4 inch and locked up tight. Happened with both the oem RSA and the Wilson combat fluted replacement rod. Both beretta and Wilson said they had never heard of it. I used a long brass brazing rod to feel where the RSA was at the locking block. It was jammed tight against the blue buffer pad. Stuck between the locking block and blue buffer pad. Stuck hard enough to show marks on the buffer pad after I got it apart. On the few 92A1's I've heard about that this happens to do you think its a slight mis-shape were the RSA fits into the locking block. Or a too thick buffer pad. With the brazing rod I must have moved the RSA up enough to release the slide. What say you?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just sent you a PM - check your inbox


----------



## Gwalker99 (Apr 27, 2015)

i have two 92's my A1 has not done that ... my 92F kinda did thay once then when I broke it in, it didnt do that anymore


----------



## BRunner235 (Mar 22, 2016)

Exact same thing happened to me. Identical.
Is it just easier to remove the buffer pad altogether?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BRunner235 said:


> Exact same thing happened to me. Identical.
> Is it just easier to remove the buffer pad altogether?


No, I would not take it out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Have not ran across that yet with mine...hope I don't either.


----------

